# Which Goose Call



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new goose call. Which one do you use and recommend?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I purchased a wing nutz 2 seasons ago and have really liked it. It is produced by Sean Mann if you are familiar with his calls at all.

http://www.wingnutzcalls.com/

There is a plethora of options out there. Do you know how to use a short reed?


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I purchased a wing nutz 2 seasons ago and have really liked it. It is produced by Sean Mann if you are familiar with his calls at all.
> 
> http://www.wingnutzcalls.com/
> 
> There is a plethora of options out there. Do you know how to use a short reed?


Yes I own and use a short reed now, it's just getting pretty worn out.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Straight meat honker, RNT warbird


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Afishnado said:


> Yes I own and use a short reed now, it's just getting pretty worn out.


There are so many options out there, I don't know if you can really go wrong. Pick one you know how to use. I like zink, RNT, and Sean Mann. Everyone you talk to will have a different opinion though. Just depends on the individual really.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

You can't go wrong any of the ones listed above. I'm really partial my Tim grounds super mag. It's easy to operate, and it won't break the bank either.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I would say it would depend on the style of call you are used to using as well as how much you are willing to spend. If you have no idea how to blow a short reed, buy a cheep one with an instructional DVD such as the Buck Gardner Canada Hammer and start learning and saving for an upgrade call for next season. If you know how and don't have $100 laying around but want a great call, I'd suggest the Field Proven Poly Raptor. It will do everything a $100 call will do. If you're Mr. Moneybags, usually any Zink, Field Proven, and Tim Grounds calls are amazing.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a TG super mag and the triple crown. Both are very good calls they are sometimes a little loud but that are great. I also use the RNT warbird. I love the range of the call it is very easy to blow and you can run it very low and also out loud. 
But when I want just a pure goose low raspy and nasty I always grab the foiles straight meat. One of the best at just pure nasty goose sounds.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If yours I getting a little old just replace the reed and save you some money.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> If yours I getting a little old just replace the reed and save you some money.


Yeah the reed in mine has a little crack in it. I ended up getting a Zink today. I really love the way it sounds. Now the big decision: go elk hunting or waterfowl hunting tomorrow?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Afishnado said:


> Now the big decision: go elk hunting or waterfowl hunting tomorrow?


I vote elk. Just because most elk seasons don't last til january like waterfowl. The geese can wait.


----------



## bird pulse stopper (Oct 14, 2013)

Toxic calls all the way


----------

